
Mobile inventor says today's phones are too complex - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/mobile-inventor-says-todays-phones-are-too-complex-20091105-hyo5.html
======
jacquesm
I completely agree with that.

All I want from my phone is the ability to talk, send sms and a clock. If it
can take pictures that's nice but not a must. All the other stuff is just 'in
the way' for me, I don't use any of it.

The issue is that everybody uses their phone in 'their' way, so which bits are
useful change from person to person and we end up carrying all the
functionality that we don't use along.

Some way of stripping out unwanted stuff might be the way to go here.

Or a basic model that you select those parts on that you want which then get
downloaded.

